# Arden grange



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone use arden grange dog food? A friend gave me some samples wanted to know if anyone else reccomends these?


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Yes two of my collies are on the lamb and rice. I think its probably the best food for that sort of price.


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

I feed all 5 dogs on AG


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

I feed both mine on AG lamb and rice. They love it and it is a good well balanced food.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I got as far as samples of the Premium and sensitive which looked pretty good but put her on wet so never used them. 
If I were to go back to kibble it would have to be something like Orijen, Acana or possibly Fish4dogs. Learned a lesson the hard way


----------



## francesandjon (Jun 3, 2009)

Yep, we use AG large breed....Koda likes it and doing well on it too.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I used the puppy food and have a friend who feeds it, her dog has never looked better. Fantastic customer services too.


----------



## ian1969uk (Sep 5, 2010)

Another fan of AG here.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2010)

I used the lamb for many years! Have only recently changed to Fish4dogs! But imo AG is STILL a great food!


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Arden Grange is a great quality food. Elvis was on it for about a year before we recently swiched him on to Fish4Dogs, which he goes nuts for


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

I use to use the lamb one but have now gone onto Barking Heads and naturediet.

The lamb is the best one here's a food review of it:


Pros:	First ingredient is a named meat product.
Cons:	Some low quality grain, use of controversial filler.

The first ingredient in the food is a named meat product in meal form. This is the primary meat ingredient in the food, but we note that the manufacturer does disclose the percentage. The macronutrient breakdown further adds confidence that this food contains the minimum acceptable amount of meat.


The second ingredient is rice, which is a decent quality grain. The use of miaze (corn) is less desirable - corn is a difficult to digest grain that has little nutritional value for a canine, and is commonly associated with allegies and yeast infections. Oats are a further grain of decent quality.


Fat as the fourth ingredient is a concern. Research at Purdue University has identified a fat in the top four ingredients of a dry food as a factor that increases the risk of bloat in large breed dogs.


Beet pulp is a low quality ingredient and filler. It is a by-product, being dried residue from sugar beets which has been cleaned and extracted in the process of manufacturing sugar. It is a controversial ingredient in dog food, claimed by some manufacturers to be a good source of fibre, and derided by others as an ingredient added to slow down the transition of rancid animal fats and causing stress to kidney and liver in the process. We note that beet pulp is an ingredient that commonly causes problems for dogs, including allergies and ear infections, and prefer not to see it used in dog food. There are less controversial products around if additional fibre is required. We would prefer to see the use of whole eggs rather than egg powdert in the food.


A further meat product, fish in meal form is the 8th ingredient. This is also too far down the ingredient list to add significantly to the overall meat content. This manufacturer does state on their website that all ingredients, including fish, are free of ethoxyquin or other chemical preservatives (ethoxyquin is a chemical preservative commonly added to fish ingredients and that is banned from human foods due to the belief that it is carcinogenic).


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

yep, me!

both my current pupsters have been raised on AG (with the occasional bag of Fish4Dogs thrown in). think its a great food. they look fantastic, and their coats always get complimented!


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

I fed mine on AG on an off for about 8 months. Fed him the large breed puppy chicken and rice until he was ready for adult food. Switched skinners after that as AG got a bit expensive and then switched back to AG Lamb & Rice. My dog does really well on it. Very nice firm poos that don't smell bad like they do when I feed him Skinners on its own. I never add wet food when I feed him AG as he does well on it alone.

I would watch out for the maize though. They do claim to be hypoallergenic but maize should raise a red flag to anyone who knows about good quality dog food. Of course it's different for different dogs. 

Rumour has it that the meat in Arden Grange is fit for human consumption (not the dead of disease animals that many other companies use.) I cannot confirm this with a source but AG's website does claim that their lamb is meadow reared.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i feed my gsd on arden grange lamb and rice have done now for 4 years,i get lots of comments on how well his coat looks in public and on lovinggsd forum!

i usually buy mine from ebay for £28 or here
Discounted Arden Grange Dog Food at Swell Pets

Arden Grange Dog Food


----------



## trenty82 (Aug 18, 2010)

We tried Ollie on the Arden Grange Partners wet food, during our experimental days, and found that it made him constipated, didn't try him with the dry as he's not a dry food fan.


----------



## sunshine80 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sonny was on Arden grange Lamb for a while and it is a good quality dry food. However I have since discovered that Sonny has a problem with rice so he has been changed to fish4dogs as it is rice free. This is the only reason that I changed him as it was a good food - my local rescue was happy to get what was left in the bag


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

blade100 said:


> i feed my gsd on arden grange lamb and rice have done now for 4 years,i get lots of comments on how well his coat looks in public and on lovinggsd forum!
> 
> i usually buy mine from ebay for £28 or here
> Discounted Arden Grange Dog Food at Swell Pets
> ...


Just used Swell Pets for the first time to order my AG and very impressed. Ordered yesterday morning, had an e-mail within an hour advising it had been dispatched and it arrived before 9.00 this morning. They only do the 15kg bags but the lamb and rice is £29.99 with free delivery which a very good price.

:thumbup:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Val001 said:


> Just used Swell Pets for the first time to order my AG and very impressed. Ordered yesterday morning, had an e-mail within an hour advising it had been dispatched and it arrived before 9.00 this morning. They only do the 15kg bags but the lamb and rice is £29.99 with free delivery which a very good price.
> 
> :thumbup:


glad i put the link up then!:thumbup:
i use them all the time now as like u say order before 3pm and u get nxt day delivery.
can't beat that and free delivery for 15kg bag,nice one


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes we are another AG Fan all our dogs are on the dry and wev just switched to the wet food partners after all the rubbish thats been going on with ND

The partners is a huge hit here the dogs go bonkers for it, not having fed it before, its a very wet, wet food, have any others out there whov fed the partners range found this, but the dogs love it and seem to be tollorateing it very well and smells not too bad :thumbup:


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

The chicken one is a lot wetter than the lamb and tripe. I shall be ordering some more of this when my supplies have gone down a bit. Meanwhile, Henry is loving the NH and NM. :thumbup:


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

henry said:


> The chicken one is a lot wetter than the lamb and tripe. I shall be ordering some more of this when my supplies have gone down a bit. Meanwhile, Henry is loving the NH and NM. :thumbup:


Thanks for this, they had chicken tonight and your right its a lot wetter than the lamb but oh my goodness meal times are very exciteing here they are hopping to get at it lol


----------



## henry (Mar 16, 2009)

mitch4 said:


> Thanks for this, they had chicken tonight and your right its a lot wetter than the lamb but oh my goodness meal times are very exciteing here they are hopping to get at it lol


Yeah - it's a great food - did you order all flavours? What happened about the rest of your ND - did you feed it?


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Rumour has it that the meat in Arden Grange is fit for human consumption (not the dead of disease animals that many other companies use.)


Sorry, just wanted to correct this. It is illegal in the UK for dog food to contain any ingredients NOT fit for human consumption, so I don't know where you got the idea that other companies used the dead of diseased animals 

It may not be the part of the animal that humans actually consume, but all animal dog food can only contain ingredients fit for human consumption.


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes i ordered all 3 flavours, yet to try the tripe but im sure this will be the fav...  

I only have 3 packs of ND left its is in the shed, just in case anyone needs to have any packs of this batch to test as its vile, i was going to throw it but thought id hang on to them for a while but no animal will get near them to eat. I will Never Ever feed ND to our dogs again.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We tried Holly on it, when she was younger, but she wouldn't touch it, so we put her on Skinners, however I know a few people with dogs on it, and they are stunning


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Sorry, just wanted to correct this. It is illegal in the UK for dog food to contain any ingredients NOT fit for human consumption, so I don't know where you got the idea that other companies used the dead of diseased animals
> 
> It may not be the part of the animal that humans actually consume, but all animal dog food can only contain ingredients fit for human consumption.




I didn't know that! Sorry. It's because I've lived in a few different countries and you do hear some really horrible things. That's good to hear! It's nice to know UK is still a pioneering country when it comes to these types of standards. I got told that about AG from a pet shop owner so it's probably just because she wanted the business. Went under about 2 months later though lol.


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Sorry, just wanted to correct this. It is illegal in the UK for dog food to contain any ingredients NOT fit for human consumption, so I don't know where you got the idea that other companies used the dead of diseased animals
> 
> It may not be the part of the animal that humans actually consume, but all animal dog food can only contain ingredients fit for human consumption.


There was a thread about animal derivatives recently.

The thing with it is, yes, it has to come from human grade meat, but it's literally the leftovers. They take the good stuff for humans, etc. Then the absolute crap that's left, feathers, eyes, feet, beaks, even unborn eggs is taken and put into dog food as 'animal derivatives'. It's still from human grade meat, so there's nothing illegal about it. It's just not something I'd want to be my dogs only source of protein.

As I said in that thread also, yes raw fed animals eat that, but they also get the rest, the good stuff, and I always assumed the issues people have with animal derivatives in dog food is that being the dogs only protein source.

Not something you need to worry about with the likes of AG though, they use human grade meat meal.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

Dora is on AG puppy/Junior kibble  She loves it our breeder feeds all her show dogs this so if its good enough for them its good enough for our girl


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> The thing with it is, yes, it has to come from human grade meat, but it's literally the leftovers. They take the good stuff for humans, etc.


Yes, that's why I said it may not be parts of the animal that humans would eat . Was just pointing out that using diseased animals is illegal in the UK (and EU).



> I didn't know that! Sorry. It's because I've lived in a few different countries and you do hear some really horrible things.


Yes, I can imagine - and it's certainly not illegal in the US. The directive is actually from the EU so is a Europe wide requirement.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't believe that the animal meat market do not use carcasses that have been subjected to drug use nor have died from illnesses! EU ruling or not!
but thats my views and why I am piccy with the foodstuff I use!

DT


----------



## Terr (Mar 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I don't believe that the animal meat market do not use carcasses that have been subjected to drug use nor have died from illnesses! EU ruling or not!
> but thats my views and why I am piccy with the foodstuff I use!
> 
> DT


I certainly don't believe every EU country adheres to EU standards. Not to get into politics of course


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

rocco33 said:


> Yes, that's why I said it may not be parts of the animal that humans would eat . Was just pointing out that using diseased animals is illegal in the UK (and EU).


Ah, sorry, misread. True, although sadly making it seem like they are using human grade food misleads a lot of people into thinking they're getting decent stuff.


----------



## Maiisiku (Feb 20, 2009)

I fed Yuri Arden Grange puppy for a while. He really liked it. But standing at £40 a bag it was pretty pricey so changed to skinners crunchy at £23 a bag. Will possibly change back when he goes on to adult food as it was a pretty good food and he was happy on it.


----------

